# charcuterie board with epoxy fill



## Ray D (Aug 12, 2021)

Wife wants a charcuterie board made with the defects filled with epoxy. It’s a nice piece of walnut crotch with a decent sized knot hole and several cracks. I’ve never worked with epoxy and the information on YouTube seems endless. I would rather reach out to the folks on this forum for advice on products before I waste a lot of time and money. 
Thanks for any advice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 12, 2021)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Aug 12, 2021)

Less than 10 m.c. will work best. Mix small batch and pre seal any area that you will fill. Use deep pour and pour voids to top at 72 hour mark

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Aug 12, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Less than 10 m.c. will work best. Mix small batch and pre seal any area that you will fill. Use deep pour and pour voids to top at 72 hour mark


Thanks fir the tips. Any particular brand you like best?


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Aug 12, 2021)

I have only done a couple pours. I think it was liquid glass

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Aug 12, 2021)

I picked up some Alumilite to give it a try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Aug 12, 2021)

@Don Van Dyne and @Barb both probably know more about alumilite than I do. It has a good rep, but I haven't used it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NCWoodSmith (Aug 12, 2021)

Try to measure the volume of your voids to estimate your pour amount. At $100 a gallon, it pays to measure carefully. Follow the directions for your resin … advice you get here may be for a different product. Definitely do seal the wood surfaces that will be exposed to resin, mod podge works well (recommended by Alumilite). Use alcohol-based dyes, if at all. (They come in translucent and solid colors). Resin abhors water (so make sure the wood is dry). Use Alumilite Amazing Clear if it’s for food safe uses — but make especially sure they wood is dry with that product (ask me how I know). I love using mica powders with resin —they provide dramatic visual interest, create swirly patterns and can hide any air bubbles that may persist.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Ray D (Aug 12, 2021)

NCWoodSmith said:


> Try to measure the volume of your voids to estimate your pour amount. At $100 a gallon, it pays to measure carefully. Follow the directions for your resin … advice you get here may be for a different product. Definitely do seal the wood surfaces that will be exposed to resin, mod podge works well (recommended by Alumilite). Use alcohol-based dyes, if at all. (They come in translucent and solid colors). Resin abhors water (so make sure the wood is dry). Use Alumilite Amazing Clear if it’s for food safe uses — but make especially sure they wood is dry with that product (ask me how I know). I love using mica powders with resin —they provide dramatic visual interest, create swirly patterns and can hide any air bubbles that may persist.


Thanks for the information Scott. Being we both live in Florida, what are you considering dry?


----------



## NCWoodSmith (Aug 12, 2021)

Ray D said:


> Thanks for the information Scott. Being we both live in Florida, what are you considering dry?


Good question… as long as it’s dry enough for finish, you should be good. My problem is that resin frequently comes much earlier in the process … fortunately, only one mishap and it was rosewood


----------

